# Average statistics by age and/or weight



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm wondering if any of you know where to find the statistics for the average x-year-old for maxes. For example: males 15 years old: squat, 250; bench, 150; deadlift, 250; etc..  I'm just wondering where I stand and I think it'd be interesting to see how I stack up to the average person by age and/or weight. So far all I can find are records by age and weight in powerlifting competitions.


----------



## LAM (Apr 7, 2005)

there is no such data


----------



## primus_122 (Apr 7, 2005)

i dont know if there is such thing because everyone is diffrent and you just cant go up and bench 200 you have to build up to that.  For example if you seen the movie Ground Hogs day with Bill Murry he lives the same day over and over.  He practices piano a lot on the repeated days and becomes a pro, but if you went to the gym and lifted those days and you started back to normal when the day starts again you cant go to the gym and expect to bench 600. Proving that weight lifting takes more of time then practice and skill.


----------



## primus_122 (Apr 7, 2005)

i dont know if thats a good answer but i felt like writting


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 7, 2005)

primus_122 said:
			
		

> i dont know if there is such thing because everyone is diffrent and you just cant go up and bench 200 you have to build up to that.  For example if you seen the movie Ground Hogs day with Bill Murry he lives the same day over and over.  He practices piano a lot on the repeated days and becomes a pro, but if you went to the gym and lifted those days and you started back to normal when the day starts again you cant go to the gym and expect to bench 600. Proving that weight lifting takes more of time then practice and skill.


  That groundhog day theory is some pretty deep shit.  Do you smoke weed or something?  Thats some far out but cool shit.


----------



## primus_122 (Apr 7, 2005)

indeed i do


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 7, 2005)

primus_122 said:
			
		

> indeed i do


   Good for you...that is probably thee most important thing you could have told me about yourself.  Smoke up my friend.


----------



## primus_122 (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## primus_122 (Apr 7, 2005)

seems to me you like tool, and it also seems that your icon is a lsd blotter paper.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 7, 2005)

primus_122 said:
			
		

> seems to me you like tool, and it also seems that your icon is a lsd blotter paper.


  ????????  You have to like tool.  I love to smoke weed and listen to them.  Thats the shit man.  What was the finger for.


----------



## primus_122 (Apr 7, 2005)

it means shhhhhhhhh, its not the middle finger


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 7, 2005)

primus_122 said:
			
		

> it means shhhhhhhhh, its not the middle finger


   Gotcha........whats the blotter paper mean.


----------



## primus_122 (Apr 7, 2005)

little piece of paper under 1x1 inch with LSD soaked into it. Put it on your tounge and trip.  they usally have weird designs on them, if you do a search on google or somthing you might find some blotter art.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 7, 2005)

primus_122 said:
			
		

> little piece of paper under 1x1 inch with LSD soaked into it. Put it on your tounge and trip.  they usally have weird designs on them, if you do a search on google or somthing you might find some blotter art.


   cool shit......its cool you knew the avitar was tool.  Did you know that my name was his?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> cool shit......its cool you knew the avitar was tool.  Did you know that my name was his?



I did.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I did.


  Its good to know that theres some tool fans here.  Tool is what I listen to 3-4 weeks out of every month.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Its good to know that theres some tool fans here.  Tool is what I listen to 3-4 weeks out of every month.




they are one of my favs.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> they are one of my favs.


  You gotta love perfect circle too.  Its tough but I still think tool is the better half because its dark and twisted while perfect circle is more mellow and instrumental.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2005)

Tool is a good band, but i dont ever listen to them for some reason...Just never felt like downloading any of their shit


----------



## primus_122 (Apr 8, 2005)

I saw a perfect circle live a couple years back on their 13 steps concert


----------



## Mudge (Apr 8, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> there is no such data



What LAM said.

Now you can look at your age and bodyweight to try and find how you compare to a competitive powerlifter, other than that though you are looking for non-existent data. Maybe some areas of the former USSR collect such data, but we sure as heck dont.

If you can bench your bodyweight you are doing probably above average. But what is an average? An average in terms of our use is combined from many strong, weak, and in between subjects. So an average is half way bullcrap anyway.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 8, 2005)

primus_122 said:
			
		

> little piece of paper under 1x1 inch with LSD soaked into it. Put it on your tounge and trip.  they usally have weird designs on them, if you do a search on google or somthing you might find some blotter art.



When I did it long long ago, it was about 5mm x 5mm.


----------



## primus_122 (Apr 8, 2005)

Good job Mudge!!


----------

